# The mysterious moving cat tent



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

So at night, I put my Miu into a two room enclosure (eat-in and dining room). I went in afterwards to clean up her litterbox after setting up the barriers. I walk into the dining room on the way to the eat-in and I see her cat tent moving towards me. I assume she's pushing the tent on the other side so I look. There is NO kitten. All I see is this bit of black tail sticking out from UNDERNEATH the tent. I burst out laughing. She's oblivious to me and continues staying flat on the floor under the thing and slinks along carrying the tent like a backpack. She is just too funny!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Stealth Kitty, sneaks up on you stealthily while under-cover! :lol:


----------



## Kabvkitten (Jan 4, 2010)

Hehe that's too cute :lol: 
Sometimes ( or most of the times) cats think they outsmart us, mine like sometimes to hide under my blanket to snooze when I lift it up to surprise her she be like " OMG HOW DID YOU KNOW I'M HERE  !!""


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

I never thought I would have a kitten. My mother had cats in the house (not hers)when she was young and she would tell us about her bad experiences with them. How they would hide and pounce at you as you walk by. She made it sound so scary. However, now that I have Miu, it's totally different. I think it's very funny. She never has her claws out when she's donig that. I now understand the pure joy of having a cat..and shhh, don't tell my dog Rocky, but in some ways, I think it's even funnier to have a kitten than a puppy!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Alpaca said:


> ...she would tell us about her bad experiences with them. How they would hide and pounce at you as you walk by. She made it sound so scary. However, now that I have Miu, it's totally different. I think it's very funny.


It IS fun! I love when Louie plays "chase & ambush" with me. I always make sure to jump/squeal and act as if he scared the moogleys out of me, reassuring him that he is a *fearsome* kitteh. :wink


----------

